# pen lock for brute



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

hey guys noticed that alot of people on here have done the pen lock mod to there diff lock lever just curious what is it and how does it work and can this mod be done to a 2012. thanks.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The actual "Pen-Loc" is literally a bolt on part that has a push pin....works like reverse on the manual hondas, just pull the diff-lock back and then push the pin down and it locks the lever back until you squeeze it to release the pin. Theres a how-to on here to make something that serves the same purpose, but it's just a simple hook made from a welding rod. Pen-locks used to be for sale on ebay but I havnt seen one in quite a while.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I like my pen lock, I've never had any trouble with my diff


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you have over sized aggressive tires the pen-lock is a no-no. You'll end up w/ a blowed up front diff.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have 29.5 and never broke a axle or a diff, it's only a no no if your in a bind or a hole full of roots. I use mine all the time and not any trouble. Just use some common sence with it and you'll be fine


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> If you have over sized aggressive tires the pen-lock is a no-no. You'll end up w/ a blowed up front diff.


Only if your on the gas hard. Ive busted two diffs on my 650i without the diff loc and one on my 750 with it on and i use it a lot.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have actually loosened my adjustment so that in an extreme situation the pack can slip if it has to... rather then break something. Even loose, it has always acted locked and not needed to slip so I don't see what the big deal is...its like having extreme limited-slip. Should be a good safety measure with the Pen-loc too.


----------

